# overwijzing van de prijs



## Chiapas

Hallo,
wie kan mij uitleggen wat in advokaatentaal betekent wordt met "overwijzing van de prijs", ik moet het in het Italiaans vertalen, maar een voorbeeld in het Frans of het Engels zou al goed zijn
Alvast bedankt


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Hoi Chiapas,

Ik vond een vertaling op eur-lex.europa waar "overwijzing van de prijs" vertaald is met _trasferimento del prezzo_.


----------



## Chiapas

Bedankt Brownpaperbag,
ik had het ook gevonden, maar het zegt mij helemaal niets... maar enfin, ik ben geen notaris


----------



## Chiapas

Brownpaperbag said:


> Hoi Chiapas,
> 
> Ik vond een vertaling op eur-lex.europa waar "overwijzing van de prijs" vertaald is met _trasferimento del prezzo_.


 
Beter gezegd: ik had het ook gevonden maar niet op eur-lex.europa waar ik ook de context vind en veel meer van begrijp.
HARTELIJK BEDANKT!!


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Figurati


----------



## ThomasK

Zou het eigenlijk geen foute vertaling van het Duits zijn? Gewoon een vernederlandsing van het correct Duitse 'Überweisung', of dus: een overschrijving (wat jullie ook bedoelen, vermoed ik).


----------



## Peterdg

Volgens van Dale is het een weinig gebruikt germanisme en betekent het inderdaad "overmaking, transfer".


----------



## eno2

Grappig. Dat soort Duits spreek ik ook.


----------

